# China's low-rent housing project



## Jfun (Jan 22, 2010)

the government owned the houses

and the houses are most less than 75m^2

poor people can spent very little money to rent.


----------



## Bartje83 (Aug 9, 2008)

Doesn't look all that bad. I'd rent if it were in Amsterdam


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*The Forward Thinking Chinese*

^^ Amazing! :bow:

It just goes to show how forward-thinking the Chinese government is. You don't see this happening at the same scale anywhere else.

Moreover, this type of development encourages urban density (which is a very good thing).


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I like that they're highrises. I don't like that they're "towers in the park" and surrounded by large roads.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Amazing! :bow:
> 
> It just goes to show how forward-thinking the Chinese government is. You don't see this happening at the same scale anywhere else.
> 
> Moreover, this type of development encourages urban density (which is a very good thing).


Berlin? Moscow? The UK? France? 

This has all been done before.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

city_thing said:


> Berlin? Moscow? The UK? France?
> 
> This has all been done before.


And its always produced terrible results. Which is why so many of those old housing projects are being torn down and replaced with mixed-income, mixed-use neighbourhoods designed in a more traditional urban form.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

The Cebuano Exultor said:


> ^^ Amazing! :bow:
> 
> It just goes to show how forward-thinking the Chinese government is. You don't see this happening at the same scale anywhere else.
> 
> Moreover, this type of development encourages urban density (which is a very good thing).


China's housing needs cannot be compared, proportionally and in absolute terms, with any housing shortage in America or Europe. Maybe it might resemble the situation of some countries in the aftermath of WWII like Germany or France, but not much further than that.

I don't like the idea of government-owned housing too.. Housing should be private owned, always. If some subsidy is necessary, other remedies like interest-free mortgages, vouchers for private rent, co-op buildings etc. could be used. But government as landlord? Bad, bad idea.

As for urban density, China might need higher densities for demographic reasons, while Europe, America, Canada, Australia can live happily with more sprawling and car-centered developments, if they are only designed in a proper way


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

TheHumanity said:


> A lot money spent for those housings and infrastructures.
> 
> Is it worth?


What'd be the do-nothing option: keep people living in rural cottages working on utterly inefficient rice farms?


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

China does not have many options. 1.3 billion population, huge migration from country to cities, poor people who don't have money to buy even cheapest houses... so..


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

foxmulder said:


> China does not have many options. 1.3 billion population, huge migration from country to cities, poor people who don't have money to buy even cheapest houses... so..


Yes. it's like the modern version of our victorian terraced-home, Mietskasernen, Zinshäuser, Haussmannian buildings, Brownstones...


----------



## kicksilver (Oct 27, 2009)

Very nice! I wish some of those would replace our horrible slums!


----------



## Huhu (Jun 5, 2004)

Is the entire development of what looks like 10+ highrises going to be a low-income government project? That's probably a bad idea IMO, low-income units should be spread out instead of concentrated.


----------



## Celebriton (Aug 5, 2009)

Wonderful news!!!

The buildings look good too. This what China government should do, more care with the people. I hope poor people who live there, know some manners and hygiene too, if not, this buildings will became slum in just 5 years.

China government should past some strict regulation about manners and hygiene there.


----------



## Celebriton (Aug 5, 2009)

Suburbanist said:


> China's housing needs cannot be compared, proportionally and in absolute terms, with any housing shortage in America or Europe. Maybe it might resemble the situation of some countries in the aftermath of WWII like Germany or France, but not much further than that.
> 
> I don't like the idea of government-owned housing too.. Housing should be private owned, always. If some subsidy is necessary, other remedies like interest-free mortgages, vouchers for private rent, co-op buildings etc. could be used. But government as landlord? Bad, bad idea.
> 
> As for urban density, China might need higher densities for demographic reasons, while Europe, America, Canada, Australia can live happily with more sprawling and car-centered developments, if they are only designed in a proper way


I read in ChinaDaily, the private developers sell house in high price, everyday the price increase and increase. So the government interfere the market by building 200,000 cheap houses (if I'm not mistake) to push the real estate market price down. This also help some poor people who live in the slum to move to better house.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

That in my country, it would be middle class
I prefer these buildings higher than those horrible American suburbia


----------



## iloveasia (Dec 20, 2007)

I think this will help greatly in large cities such as Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Chengdu and Chongqing where the house prices' are absurdly high and will help the poor migrant workers have somewhere to live.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Huhu said:


> Is the entire development of what looks like 10+ highrises going to be a low-income government project? That's probably a bad idea IMO, low-income units should be spread out instead of concentrated.


In China low-income doesn't imply high unemployment, gangs or drugs. The families are still hard working and supportive, and chances are the children will grow up well educated.


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

the design is good enough..better than a $50k apartement in my city  (design)


----------



## tommy949 (Feb 8, 2010)

I saw this video on youtube 



. Their rent is like a yuan a day, it's for migrant workers who are pretty poor.


----------

